# Not equipment related but could be



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Just wanted to share this web site for those that may not know about it,

Internet Archive: Wayback Machine

You type in a web site and if it has it, the site will bring up old pages that were archived, you select the year up on top than click on the days that are highlighted on the calendar below,sometimes the sites will come up other times they don't, just try another date. You can look up old school stuff.

like this one for example, 1997 Kicker, screen shot below of full range boxes page:


----------



## fetoma (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for this!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

your welcome


----------

